
Printing Money - jgalt212
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/11/23/printing-money-books-john-cassidy
======
jgalt212
A cogent argument on why the Fed, ECB, and BoJ can and should just print money
instead of perma-ZIRP with its nasty side effects of asset bubbles and the
creation of massive wealth disparities.

